# This is our answer to the Ice Cream Sandwich update



## Tjrssibelle

http://m.engadget.com/2012/11/12/samsung-stratosphere-ii/

Sent from Me to You...


----------



## daventodd

I can't say that I'm surprised.


----------



## acejavelin

If the radios are the same, this would be awesome... that being said, they obviously are not the same, see the text at the bottom of the article: "_the smartphone is Global Ready with the ability to call and email from over 200 countries_", meaning it will have global radios (read GSM/WCDMA) so they will not likely work. The Stratosphere has been dumped on hard, I think Samsung just said "Oops, our bad" and isn't looking back on this one. Not saying that Strat II will be a bad phone, on paper it looks decent but then again so did the original Stratosphere at first...


----------



## Skylinez

Well it would be nice to have a keyboard. I am getting The Galaxy Stellar. Phone is free and I have an upgrade available because my strat broke. Was a nice phone though.


----------



## p_025

How is this in any way an "answer" the the ICS update (or lack thereof) for this phone? That is a completely different, other phone. And since I got this phone the month after it came out, I can't upgrade again until summer 2013. The Stratosphere 2 is frankly quite irrelevant.


----------



## Skylinez

p_025 said:


> How is this in any way an "answer" the the ICS update (or lack thereof) for this phone? That is a completely different, other phone. And since I got this phone the month after it came out, I can't upgrade again until summer 2013. The Stratosphere 2 is frankly quite irrelevant.


 I don't know a single reason why someone would get the strat 2. For the same price or even lower you can get a Galaxy nexus.


----------



## daventodd

Skylinez said:


> I don't know a single reason why someone would get the strat 2. For the same price or even lower you can get a Galaxy nexus.


Great point. The Galaxy Nexus is still better than this "pos".

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomZwei

Looks like a nice phone..but that's what I thought about this one -.- wish I would of upgraded to something else. I at least got a droid charge for the time being.


----------



## p_025

I'd rather have this than a Charge, since this is essentially a Charge with a keyboard. And I loves me that keyboard. Despite all this phone's other faults, it always comes back to that for me; I _must_ have that keyboard.

I'd even consider a Stratosphere 2 if I were eligible for upgrade at this point, but I've seen rumor of a proper SGS3 with a QWERTY. That is a tempting piece of pie.


----------

